# CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - SUNDAY - NOV 20th - 7am - 10:30am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2011)

The 7th annual CYCLONE COASTER free Vintage Balloon Bicycle Swapmeet is on for SUNDAY November 20th 2011 @ THE PIKE RESTAURANT parking lot - NO UNLOADING IN THE ALLEY ( unload near the back of the PIKE restaurant on the street ) the 7th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET starts @ 7am & ends @ 10:30am followed by a vintage bicycle ride that leaves @ 11:15am SHARP from Portfolio Coffeehouse ( this is where our ride starts from the 1st Sunday of every month ) - FREE Admission - FREE vendor spaces - Come on down EARLY & find your next balloon bicycle or sought after rare parts to finish one up -- all the details & directions are @ www.cyclonecoaster.com --


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2011)

The Rolling Relics will be there!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2011)

*Well see you then Slick*

I wish your rides were on the 2nd Sunday of the month so we could attend one another's rides here & there during the year -- but we'll see you soon none the less -- ride vintage -- Frank


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2011)

We are swapping the rides to the 2nd sunday after the 1st of the year. Sorry we screwed up guys!! BTW any of my Cyclone Coaster tight group of you 12 or so that i know want a Rolling Relics t-shirt? Ususally we only sell them to people that have ridden with us but you guys are tight with us so let me know what color shirt, what size and what color you want the writing to be in. Shirts are $15 and are done in vinyl which will withstand thousands of washes without any issues. I'll bring them to the PIKE. Here's a sample of one of mine.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't do it Chris...make us show up for a Frisco ride to get the shirts...


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 26, 2011)

Spoken like a true SoCal local Dave!
The natives would never call "the City" Frisco!

XL for me in a dark color to be figure slimming Chris and we will come north to pick them up!

John


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2011)

*Count me in*

XL for me too -- thanks -- Frank


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 26, 2011)

*Slick I'd be up for a ride up there..*

Maybe the Feb ride ,BTW I've never been to San Francisco, but have been to Modesto!


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm thinking Frisco ride won't be for awhile when the weather gets better, probably around June? It will be too foggy and cold so i'm bringing the shirts down with me to the Pike. I can't wait to ride with you guys! I HOPE I don't find any good deals at the swap. That's the plan anyways. LOL!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2011)

Come down & join us at this RAIN or SHINE event


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 8, 2011)

did the rain on the last ride maybe we could book some shine!
See you guys there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2011)

*I have put in a request for sun*



37fleetwood said:


> did the rain on the last ride maybe we could book some shine!
> See you guys there!




Scott -- I have put a request for sun in - we'll see what happens - California rainstorm is usually a couple hours long followed by a clearing of clouds & some sun just like last Sundays ride - for the 20 or so that "rode it out" ( reminded me of the early days ) in the light drizzle that turned into a great but cold CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride with with temps in the mid 60's & riders were rewarded with a sunny afternoon -- I was told you have some pictures -- post a couple if you can -- thanks & well see you in a couple weeks -- Frank


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2011)

BUMP! I hope nobody brings anything I NEED to sell. I'm going down with a light load and want to come back home the same way. LOL!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2011)

slick said:


> BUMP! I hope nobody brings anything I NEED to sell. I'm going down with a light load and want to come back home the same way. LOL!!



don't forget, you need to leave some room for some California Huffman stuff


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Bumppppppppp


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2011)

Preview list of what is coming to the swap: Colson boardtracker cheap $250, Early skiptooth racing bike TANDEM with fresh black paint $400. No clue on manufacture. Maybe french?? It's a dual boys frame?? Girls Monark Super Deluxe mint green original paint $400. Tony is bringing a Monark 5 bar for sale, SUPER clean girls Schwinn maroon and cream, and a few others. All of these bikes have original paint except my Tandem.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Intellicast says possible showers, hope you guys don't mind getting wet! seems like when you come down we get rainy weather. what's up with that?
I'm hoping to bring some good stuff too!

oh, and, that "starts at 7 am" thing... they're usually there by 4:30 am! I got to the last one at 7:00 am and all the big deals were over!


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no problem riding in the rain. My girl on the other hand........ uh oh! Maybe she will be the pace truck and meet us there at the destination then? Last time Tony and I pulled up to swap at 7am and it was like a swarm of flies on our crap! Literally!! I couldn't even pull my truck in to unload without worrying about running over toes! I felt like a celebrity with the bike swap paparazzi attacking me. LOL!! Well I hope I sell a bike or 2? And no, my Airflow won't be for sale. Even to a schwinn guy that falls in love with it after he rides it. LOL!!!! Well unless a cheap Aerocycle shows up for sale or trade. HMMMMMMM............................. It's going to be a blast seeing my good so-cal friends again!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 15, 2011)

60% chance of rain I'm still going and will be there before the sun comes up


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2011)

see, told you so...


----------



## slick (Nov 15, 2011)

No need for me to get there early since i'm bike broke right now anyways and it would just be a really bad tease if there was a good deal on something I NEED.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 15, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> see, told you so...




LOL cmon Scott you can wake up at 3:00 a.m.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2011)

If I left here at 3:00 you'd still be there before me!
I have photos of me loading the car in the dark for one of the swaps! I should come down the night before!


----------



## slick (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be staying in anaheim so maybe i'll beat everybody? Well if I can get me and my girl up in time?? How about a ride the evening before to a good dinner spot? Anybody??? Dinnertime ride??? I should be in town by 5-ish???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

Intellicast has the rain pushed to Monday so only partly cloudy with highs around 60 Sunday!!!
see you guys there!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 17, 2011)

This is great news!


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2011)

It's going to be a blast regardless! I'm even picking up My Colson snap tank bike I bought months ago! SWEET!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 19, 2011)

Diggin out the smalls for the swap tomorrow


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice - I love riding in the rain...






good to see everyone today! lots of stuff that i dont have money for! always a fun swap.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pic???*

Anyone wants to share pictures?? I missed it I had to go to SF. 

Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't take any pics...I was stuck selling but that was a good thing lots of buyers! And it prevented me from spending. Although I picked up a few goodies. Lots of vendors, lots of bicycles for sale, lots of parts for sale. The parking lot was full and the rain stayed away just long enough. A great moning to buy-sell-trade for FREE with friends!

Thanks Cyclone Coaster for making all the arrangements with the Pike Restaurant


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2011)

Mark, was that airplane flag holder that was next to your booth a repop from the same guy that builds the early schwinn aerocycle style racks? Or was that an original airplane? Very kool regardless. Would look great on any motorbike. Including mine! HINT HINT!! Contact info please?

This swap was the perfect swap. Lots of great parts that i could see while I was tied down with a leash to my booth, luckily! 3 great bikes for sale that I wanted, my buddy's 5 bar, my other buddy's Mead Ranger which I still want but can't fund right now, an the blue Colson blister tank bike.  I made some pretty good sales and had an absolute blast with my good friends who i don't see often enough. Too bad we couldn't ride due to the rain but Scott, Dave, and I had an afterparty while I was waiting for the traffic to die down on the grapevine due to a nasty rollover. My Airflow got soaked but I didn't mind. She stays inside the house on a daily basis so one bath won't kill her. the seat was bagged so it's fine.

I wanted to personally thank all my friends for helping me unload my truck since I was late arriving. So thanks Chris, Cliff, Scott, Dave, Mike, Tony, and a few others who dug right in for helping me out getting set up to sell. 

Anyways, Thanks to my Coaster buddies for throwing a great swap! When's the next one?? I'm there!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 21, 2011)

I can probably track down a contact number for the guy with the blue blister tank bike...it ya have to have it...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2011)

The gentlemen who had the Aerocycle rack, air plane flag holder and tank his name is Cliff. I didn't get his number but here is one of his auctions. Very cool guy, great craftsmanship on those items! (Made in the USA)  And very very reasonable prices too...He said it's a hobby for him. God only knows how many hours he has into making that stuff!!! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250935256460&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Slick it's awesome you guys travel down to join us I know it's not right around the corner...

Take it eazy!


----------

